# Encoding FileWriter



## RungetSvohu (10. Sep 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich schreibe in mit einem FileWriter in eine neue Datei. Dabei hat die Datei danach immer ein ANSI-Encoding. Mir wäre aber UTF-8 lieber. Wie kann man das umstellen?


----------



## jgh (10. Sep 2011)

DU könntest einen OutputStreamWriter nutzen und da das Encoding explizit setzen:


```
OutputStreamWriter out = new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(path),"UTF-8");
```


----------

